# Soon-to-be Shaw's Jird owner... any others out there?



## sarahobw (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all, 

So in about 8 days I'll be bringing home a pair of male Shaw's jirds. (Shaw's are of the same genus, Meriones, as their Mongolian gerbil cousins but are 2-3 times the size). They're not super exotic I guess, but I have never kept them before and I'm so excited! I've read all the information I can find about their proper care, but was keen to see if there are any other past or present owners around, so maybe we could share our experiences.

I recently lost two of my Mongolian gerbil trio. Though it was tempting to get the last gerb standing, Pip, some new pups for company, I've decided instead to start a separate tank for a pair of Shaw's.

I found it near-on impossible to find breeders in the UK, so I've ordered them through Simon's Rodents. They are a large scale breeder that supply pet shops with hamsters and other small animals. I know this is not ideal and you might not agree with me for doing it - I have read mixed reviews about them. But I've also seen some really positive reviews and articles, and the staff I have spoken to have been extremely helpful and knowledgeable. I don't see it as much different from buying in a pet shop, and I don't intend to breed them. So I'm a touch apprehensive but still very optimistic.

The two boys I'm getting should be 8-10 weeks old. The Shaw's they breed are a combination of the UK and Dutch varieties, and while most are the regular agouti colour they have said some exhibit a white spot on their forehead; I'm hoping for one with and one without so they're easier to tell apart!

I have a L 70cm X D 40cm X H 50cm tank for them, for which I've built a 65cm tall topper with several shelves and room for a rat-size wheel. Ideally this set-up would be longer, and I do have a L 100cm X D 40cm X H 40cm waiting in the wings - I intend move the boys & their topper across to it when I get a bigger place.

I'm going to feed them my regular gerbil combination of Beaphar gerbil muesli and care+ pellets. For their extra protein requirement I'm going to use a cereal-free dry cat food and freeze dried mealworms 1-2 times a week (rather than tinned cat food or live mealworms, for the sake of convenience and mess) - but maybe treat them to some live crickets every now and then. Then obviously fruit & veg 1-2 times a week too.

Names are to be Scooby and Dexter 

Are there any other Shaw's owners on here? Any advice on my plan, or on their behaviour, training or common problems? Or just some funny anecdotes or stories? I'd really love to hear them, as I haven't found a prominent community of owners online and it would be cool to exchange experiences.

Sarah


----------

